# Top Water Lure tangle issue



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've been trying to fish topwater twitch baits and I'm having an issue where about every other cast the line is getting tangles up in the treble hooks. I'm using 12lb mono and can't figure out why it keeps getting tangled. Anyone have any suggestions on how to keep it from happening? Thanks


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I have this same issue sometimes. I think it has to do with point of release. I notice that when i do shotgun cast it very rarely happens. But when i do more of a lob cast, ever with spoons the Yang's become more frequent. Try releasing more around 9-10 o'clock instead of 11-12 or lobing and see what happens. Works for me.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

change your retrieve...if its a walk the dog type quicker twitches keeps the walk tight and less line in the trebles


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

As your lure start to fall at the end of the cast, "feather" the line by using a finger tip to slow the line coming off the spool.

This does several things:

turns your lure facing you as it hits the water
straightens out your line, removing tangles, slack and so on
and I think it makes less noise when it hits the water when you control the descent.

As often happens as soon as the lure hits the water it will be hit and having no slack allows that quick reaction to set the hook.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Use a very short leader maybe 6" make it with stiffer line I use 20 lb test. Keeps it from being so limp and getting under the body


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Put a split ring up front and take the front hook off.....when casting lay the rod straight back with the lure hangingdown then cast forward...it takes a little longer but the benefits are that you will cast farther and more accurate because your less likely to "Helicopter" your lure which causes fouling ......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I remove the front hook on problem lures.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

barefoot said:


> As your lure start to fall at the end of the cast, "feather" the line by using a finger tip to slow the line coming off the spool.
> 
> This does several things:
> 
> ...


^^

I do a lot of this bass fishing when throwing topwaters on light line (which is limp and easy to foul). Easier with baitcaster, but it works as Barefoot noted with spinning gear. Also, assuming you're using spinning gear, make sure you keep your twist out of your line regularly, since the topwater twitchers will turn your brief moments of slack line into twist in a skinny minute and those loops are just waiting to get snagged by hooks on the next pause. Personally, I use a baitcaster when throwing top water walkers or weightless flukes, because a) that's what I'm used to from bass fishing, and b) because it does introduce line twist the way spinning gear does. But feathering the line as he puts it, does help.

Also reel just a little bit while twitching to keep the line slack out during the retrieve.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, it was definitely a help tonight. I use a baitcaster so I started using my thumb to tighten line before it hits the water. I also added a 8" 30 lb leader which is helping as I only had tangles about 1 in 5 casts instead of every other. I might also take off the front hook as suggested. Thanks again for the input!


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

I have heard of 3 fixes: 1. trimming the foward most hook off the the treble 
2. removing the the treble and replacing with a single hook
3. removing the treble hook


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I would not remove the front hook. That is where most of your hook ups will come from. Really, this is just a matter of practice with the lure. Once you really get it down, you will rarely get that front hook tangled. You can also use a short piece of wire leader. The fish won't know the difference and it will prevent the tangle. Also, use no less than 20 lb. mono. Floats well and helps control the lure better. 

Also, some lures walk better than others. Recommend you start with the Zara Spook Magnum or the big One Knocker. They are easy to walk and they really get crushed. 

AP


----------



## JV22 (May 11, 2013)

Used to have that issue all the time...easiest solution I found is to cast side armed...sling it hard and flat it doesnt tangle


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to have the problem with braid, I went to 17-20 lb. test mono leader, about 3 feet of it, no more problem


----------



## fishhound1 (Oct 9, 2012)

I think upgrading your line size will be the easiest fix for you. I cant think of a situation where I need 12 mono on topwater.


----------

